# Smearing ink and pallet outline



## 928Nicasio (Apr 7, 2018)

Ew member here...

My ink started smearing into another color today so I backed off my flood pressure and print pressure but then I didn’t get good coverage.

I also am having an issue printing on a youth pallet because the pallet is creating an outline on the shirt.

... any help would be appreciated. I can post a picture if I can figure out how.

I print on a Workhorse Automatic


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

No answers.....only suggestions....

How are you creating your seps? Do you trap, butt, or create gutters?
We like to create gutters.
Depending upon your artwork and ink, you might want to use a finer mesh. Backing off your print pressure might help as well as an increase in your flood and/or print speed. Less angle on the squeegee will also lay down less ink.

Are you printing off contact? I've recently read in this forum where folks don't print off contact. The only time we do not print off contact is when we print foam front hats or terrycloth towels.

Without being with you as you print, there's no sure answer. As you try to correct the problem, try one change at a time and see if it makes any difference. 

As far as the youth platen leaving marks on your shirt, use a narrower squeegee that is not as wide as the platen. You can almost always get the marks out if you use a mist spray bottle of water before you run the shirt through the dryer, or less efficiently, use a steamer.


----------



## 928Nicasio (Apr 7, 2018)

This particular job is color next to color with no gap. I use 200-230 screens and am fairly successful until know, lol.

I’ll try increasing the print speed because I think the color that’s smearing has a slower print speed. 

Thanks for the advice on the youth pallet issue.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

When you figure out the solution, let me know if you would. Thanks


----------

